# New CD available! Introductory SALE!



## demented dave (Sep 1, 2002)

"Halloween Sounds - effects requests from the pros," is available now!

dEmented Dave's latest CD offering is a three volume set, designed with haunters special needs in mind and based on the most popular requests recieved. 

Soundscenes are made of sound effects and music, but each has been given several treatments, to better fit the theme of individual haunts or scenes!

This set also features several other innovations including 'SchiZo-SteReo' and tracks for driving a 'talking' skeleton or other prop.


"Halloween Sounds - effects requests from the pros" is on SALE at a special introductory price!

Halloween Sounds - effects requests from the pros is available now!


dEmented Dave
www.dEmenteDave.com


----------

